# Potent Sativa



## bombbudpuffa (Mar 14, 2007)

I'm looking for a sativa with a killer buzz and don't want to pay an arm and leg. Any suggestions?


----------



## DeadlyEight (Apr 24, 2007)

bombbudpuffa said:
			
		

> I'm looking for a sativa with a killer buzz and don't want to pay an arm and leg. Any suggestions?


 
+1  ... It also has to be kind to me indoors =P


----------

